# medication



## janemc (Feb 5, 2010)

Does any one know how to get a ferret to take medication. Mkie has heart disease and needs his meds. So far I have just managed to give him it with katalax, which is a treatment for hair balls, so I really don't want to give him it this way to often. Any other suggestions would be helpful. He isn't allowed any treats because of his condition, although we did raisens with no success.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

Wrap in a little meat


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Raisins are poison to ferrets!
Is the medicine liquid? or tablet form?


----------



## Furbies (Feb 22, 2010)

Bephar Malt Paste or FerretVite can be useful for giving tablets - both are designed for ferrets and are certainly better than raisins. Like all things use in moderation.

Alternatively if the ferret likes meat then some will take if hidden in a bit of mince or chicken.

We found that with one of ours grinding the tablet down and mixing with Duck Soup would work.

The mix we use for Duck Soup is

5-10 Chicken wings boiled till the meat drops off the bone; 
1 mug ferret kibbles (can be mix of different kibbles) soaked in hot water + the water from the chicken boiling process to porridge like consistency; 
2 or 3 boiled eggs (shells removed as this is a convelesence version) 
Blend chicken wing meat and skin + rest of ingredients together 
Add 1/3rd pint of Chicken Complan (made with water) 
Add 3 teaspoons ferretone + good squeeze of malt paste (these are optional and can be missed out if fert has really dodgy stomach). 

Forms a nice gloopy humous like mix then freeze using ice cube trays, and defrost/warm up add little water (or cats milk) to make upto a suitable soup consistency to pull into the syringe.

The soup is better served warm (just warm enough for the back of your hand to notice, but not too hot) - we just melt ours down (as it goes solid in the fridge) in a pot over hot water and add a teaspoon or two to water it down a little more.


----------



## jediwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

Your best of trying to hide it in somethin to discuise the taste ect. We use meat or ferret tonic


----------

